# [Thu 26th Jan 2012] FREE gig: Rage DC + The Reactors + Bad God (London, SW9 8NW)



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 25, 2012)

8:30 kick off

Rage DC - great classic punk band
The Reactors
Bad God

poster coming up soon.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 26, 2012)




----------

